# Craftsman Dovetail Template



## jimshoe52 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a Craftsman dovetail template but don't have the user manual. It's a model 315.25790. Have found the parts list and illustration on Sears' Parts Direct but they don't have a user manual. Would appreciate if anyone out there could give me a web link or a pdf file on the above tool. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Jim Hilgartner

==



jimshoe52 said:


> I have a Craftsman dovetail template but don't have the user manual. It's a model 315.25790. Have found the parts list and illustration on Sears' Parts Direct but they don't have a user manual. Would appreciate if anyone out there could give me a web link or a pdf file on the above tool. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi BJ, now that's what I call service!


----------



## jomora (Jul 21, 2014)

Soy nuevo en el Foro, mi nombre es Jorge.

Saludos desde México


----------



## jomora (Jul 21, 2014)

I need plans to pattern templates


----------



## jomora (Jul 21, 2014)

I´m interesting in router crafter plans


----------



## jomora (Jul 21, 2014)

*Router table*

Anybody have plans to make a router table with exhaust system?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Soy nuevo en el Foro, mi nombre es Jorge.

Saludos desde México

I am new to the forum, my name is Jorge.

Greetings from Mexico


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Did you ever find the manual? If not, I just purchased the same one on Ebay. It has a Manual. I can copy it and send it to you once it comes in.

Jayson:jester:


jimshoe52 said:


> I have a Craftsman dovetail template but don't have the user manual. It's a model 315.25790. Have found the parts list and illustration on Sears' Parts Direct but they don't have a user manual. Would appreciate if anyone out there could give me a web link or a pdf file on the above tool. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## torema (Dec 4, 2014)

Jayson69 said:


> Did you ever find the manual? If not, I just purchased the same one on Ebay. It has a Manual. I can copy it and send it to you once it comes in.
> 
> Jayson:jester:


A somewhat delayed note but, if you have copied the manual for the Craftsman Dovetail Template I could sure use it. If you don't think it merits posting here I am at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## MikeyD001 (Feb 23, 2015)

jomora said:


> Soy nuevo en el Foro, mi nombre es Jorge.
> 
> Saludos desde México


Bienvenidos, Jorge!


----------

